# O2 free webtexts?



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2009)

Is there a catch behind O2's free webtexts? Can you buy a ready to go Sim, register the number online and then every month get the 250 free webtexts without ever topping up the credit?


----------



## demoivre (2 Sep 2009)

I'm not with O2 but I  would be surprised if you can receive texts indefinitely on a phone that doesn't have credit - surely there is a minimum spend per year to keep the phone active ?


----------



## Cat101 (2 Sep 2009)

There is No minimum top up required to avail of the 250 per month free webtexts.
I was with them before switching to 3mobile... If you exceed the 250 (national and/or international) you have to pay for them. But every month you will get 250 free webtexts.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2009)

Cat101 said:


> There is No minimum top up required to avail of the 250 per month free webtexts.
> I was with them before switching to 3mobile... If you exceed the 250 (national and/or international) you have to pay for them. But every month you will get 250 free webtexts.


 so what do I do? Just go and buy a pay as you go Sim, register the number online for an account and work away?


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2009)

Remember that you won't get any 'reply' texts unless you have a working phone with this sim.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Remember that you won't get any 'reply' texts unless you have a working phone with this sim.


 thats ok...its just needed for sending out text alerts, etc.

any idea what I'm likely to pay up front for a pay as you go sim?


----------



## oakrise (2 Sep 2009)

€10 I think.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (2 Sep 2009)

tosullivan said:


> thats ok...*its just needed for sending out text alerts, etc.*
> 
> any idea what I'm likely to pay up front for a pay as you go sim?


 
Slightly off-topic, but important none the less, if you're using this number for marketing purposes, you have responsibilities for using people's information and allowing people to opt out by responding to the message. It may not be relevant to your particular aim, but have a look at the Data [broken link removed]none the less.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but important none the less, if you're using this number for marketing purposes, you have responsibilities for using people's information and allowing people to opt out by responding to the message. It may not be relevant to your particular aim, but have a look at the Data [broken link removed]none the less.


 thanks for that...its not for any type of marketing


----------



## Eeyore (2 Sep 2009)

Any particular reason you want to use O2? AFAIK Vodafone and Meteor offer 300 free webtexts a month.


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2009)

tosullivan said:


> thanks for that...its not for any type of marketing


I think you will need to allow people to opt-out anyway. If you have 50 mobile numbers, the odds are that one of them is a wrong number, and you'll be sending texts to the wrong person, and ignoring their replies to STOP.


----------



## Cat101 (2 Sep 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Any particular reason you want to use O2? AFAIK Vodafone and Meteor offer 300 free webtexts a month.


 Op may have an 02 compatable phone to register online with (??) 
They will text a registation code to the mobile number registered to activate the online account.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2009)

I'm already using O2 but don't want to use my number for these texts...


----------



## gipimann (2 Sep 2009)

O2 webtexts can be sent to any mobile number in the world, Vodafone restrict their webtext to ROI mobile numbers only.  Don't know about Meteor.


----------



## Millix (10 Sep 2009)

Both O2 and Vodafone's webtext platforms are very shaky, prone to resets, frequently down or unavailable. Vodafone in particular tends to require multiple logins or registration details, which is very frustrating.


----------



## Eeyore (10 Sep 2009)

You can avoid their flaky websites and still use the free webtexts with cabbagetexter.


----------



## woodbine (10 Sep 2009)

Millix said:


> Both O2 and Vodafone's webtext platforms are very shaky, prone to resets, frequently down or unavailable. Vodafone in particular tends to require multiple logins or registration details, which is very frustrating.


 
+1. 

I seem to continually have to type the same thing in the Feedback form: *"Site down, YET AGAIN"*

I might have a look at eeyore's cabbage solution.sounds interesting.


----------



## Millix (10 Sep 2009)

I've gotten a lot of junk correspondence in the post and by email recently from vodafone about their Mission Red project www.missionred.ie where customers can vote on what products or service vodafone introduces next - you may have seen the stupid StarTrek ripoff adverts on TV, where a bunch of dorks sit around what looks like a spaceship made from recycled cereal boxes and broken christmas lights. Anyway I tried to access the website to give my thoughts, but it was down ...  nice one ...


----------



## dolly (10 Sep 2009)

I use the O2 free webtexts on a Ready-To-Go phone. There is no charge. You can set up your contacts in groups and send the same text to all in a group. Sometimes it can be a little slow but seems to have improved recently. You can send up to 250 texts per calender month. There is an 1000 character limit so you are not restricted but each 140 characters is one text.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Sep 2009)

I use the O2 one with Cabbage on my computer, or eirtext on my iPod Touch. Works fine. It works far better than using O2's own website. Handy for texts to the UK.


----------



## coldcake (11 Sep 2009)

I find Vodafone's webtext don't work a lot of the time. Sent 4 webtexts yesterday and found out later only one got through to the person.


----------



## mossy535 (20 Mar 2011)

i am with o2. you do not have to pay any money, that is why it is called free webtexts. the only problem is you only get 250 instead of 600 from vodafone


----------



## Complainer (20 Mar 2011)

Is anyone else finding the o2.ie webtext facility down this weekend. I couldn't login last night, but did get through earlier this evening. Now again, it seems to be not available;

This web page is not available
The web page at [broken link removed] might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 15 (net::ERR_SOCKET_NOT_CONNECTED): Unknown error.


----------



## laughter189 (20 Mar 2011)

Yes indeed , I use it a lot , and it has been down all weekend .

I needed to find a telephone number quickly yesterday , and was unable to access the webtext .

Same message as you got above .


----------



## pudds (20 Mar 2011)

I sent two texts tonight and got an error msg but on 2nd try it worked.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Mar 2011)

Worked fine for me. But I was using cabbage, not their dire website.


----------

